# It's time for TIPs signs.



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I encourage all drivers in all the markets to have a TIP sign in their car.
If any passenger make a comment on that sign, explain politely how Uber is cutting our fare by 20%. May be he feels how desperate we are.
If all drivers have a TIP sign. Tipping will be more common in the rideshare business.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

One by one changing riders mindset


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I encourage all drivers in all the markets to have a TIP sign in their car.
> If any passenger make a comment on that sign, explain politely how Uber is cutting our fare by 20%. May be he feels how desperate we are.
> If all drivers have a TIP sign. Tipping will be more common in the rideshare business.


Agree 100%.

There are tippers out there. 
But they just need a little reminder since Uber had lied to them about tips.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

Pax dont give a crap. Trust me.. If you waiting for tip you going to be waiting for ever.. The app clearly tell them to tip after each trip btw.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Holiday said:


> Pax dont give a crap. Trust me.. If you waiting for tip you going to be waiting for ever.. The app clearly tell them to tip after each trip btw.


Agree but why you think all the companies are investing billions on advertising signs?
Tip signs help.


----------

